# Erster PC



## Speedguru (5. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich will mir zu Weihnachten meinen ersten eigens Gebauten PC kaufen!!
Ich habe sehr lange zwischen AMD und Intel gestritten, siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/75682-i7-i5-vs-phenom-ii-955-965-a.html

Nun denke ich aber, dass ich mit AMD besser aufgehoben bin, da intel ja dieses Prozessorproblem hat und so...

Meine Zusammenstellung:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 4x 3.2GHz AM3 Boxed                                                                                  135€
oder doch den 965, obwohl ich persönlich finde, dass sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt.

MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX (7577-010R)                                                                                  135€ oder solte ich lieber das  Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P nehmen? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? ICh würde halt gerne eine solides Board haben! CF würde ich nie ausschließen.

G.Skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 RL                                                                                  Ich denke der reicht aus und wird auch hier oft verwendet

Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full Retail                                                                                   lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber der HD 5850? Ich spiele auf 1920x1080.
COUGAR Netzteil Cougar 550CM                                                                                  Ist meiner meinung gut udn passt zum Farbschema 

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ)                                                                                  Denke das die schnell ist und der Speicherplatzt erstma ausreicht!

Bitte empfehlt mir ein Laufwerk!!
Sollte schnell, leise, Brennen können! Kein Bluray.

Kühlung:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Halloween Edition"
Denkt ihr ich sollte mir noch so ein Kit kaufen, dass es mir ermöglicht den Kühler sozudrehen wie ich will? Den dann würde ich den Kühler nahc hinten blasen lassen udn beide Lüfter ranklemmen, geht das dann mit einem Y-Kabel?

Dazu kommt noch win7 Professional oder Ultimate, was meint ihr?

Preisvorstellung sind ca 1000€, kann aber auch teuerer sein, wenn es sich lohnt!!

So mit dem:
-MSI + 5870 bin ich bei  1114€
-Gigabyte + 5870 bin ich bei 1048€
-MSI + 5850 bin ich bei 1030€
-Gigabyte + 5850 bin ich bei 962€

Bei allen hab eich noch 30€ wegen dem Laufwerk dazu getan!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Ich bin für alles offen!! Ihr könnt alles verändern außer der KÜhlung, da die schon neben mir liegt!
Also bin auch für Intel offen oder sont was! Ich warte auf euer Vorschläge!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

Home Premium reicht eigentlich.

Der 955er reicht.
Das Gigabyte reicht, eventuell ein Asus Evo.

Die 5850 sollte eigentlich reichen, aber wenn du das Geld hast, kannst du auch die 5870 nehmen.

Laufwerk?
Irgendeins von LG.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2009)

-Gigabyte + 5850 bin ich bei 962€


----------



## Speedguru (5. November 2009)

Warum würdetihr nciht das MSI nehmen?
Ja beim Laufwerk wäre es Klasse wenns ein bisschen genauer geht 
Nun komme ich zum dem Punkt, dass dei HD 5870 leiser und schneller ist! Deshalb denke ich das die 5870 besser ist! Aber es sind halt 80€!!
Was meint ihr?
Zum Thema win7, ich würde gerne den XP Mode haben!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

Crossfire zahlt sich nicht aus, also brauchst man auch kein entsprechendes Board.
Wenn dir die Karte zu langsam ist, ist auch schon die nächste Generation draußen.

Laufwerk?
Irgendeins von LG das ca. 25€ kostet.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2009)

ich empfehle es weil es p/l mäßig besser ist

cf und sli find ich eh schwachsinn weil meist ne neue graka mind. genauso viel leistung hatt meist sogar mehr ohne die bekannten nachteile


----------



## Speedguru (5. November 2009)

Hallo

Ja Ok ich denke ich habt recht!! Aber ich meine das dass mainboard noch andere Vorteile hat, aber das Gigabyte ist sehr beliebt!!
Beim Laufwerk schau ich ma noch in alten PCGH!!



> Denkt ihr ich sollte mir noch so ein Kit kaufen, dass es mir ermöglicht den Kühler sozudrehen wie ich will? Den dann würde ich den Kühler nahc hinten blasen lassen udn beide Lüfter ranklemmen, geht das dann mit einem Y-Kabel?




Könnt ihr mir dazu noch etwa sagen? Ich meine das hier:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek ATI775 Montage-Kit - Sockel 939/AM2/AM3

Und ist sonst alles oK???

Vezeiht mir, ist aber mein erster selbstgebauter PC!! 
Wann sollte ich kaufen? Zu Weihnachten oder jetzt? oder wann?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2009)

der hammer wird soweit ich weiß eh so verbaut das der nach hinten bläst 
also kannst dir das kit sparen 
und ein 2ter lüfter hinten am cpu-kühler macht keinen sinn da da gleich der gehäuselüfter ist

alles was nicht beanstandet wird ist ok


----------



## Speedguru (5. November 2009)

Laut dem Theard hier nicht!!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hammer-auf-amd-phenom-ii-x4-955-moeglich.html

Aber sonst soll echt alles ok sein?? Bin echt für alles offen!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2009)

aha ok, gut zu wissen dann kannst das kit kaufen


----------



## majorguns (5. November 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nun denke ich aber, dass ich mit AMD besser aufgehoben bin, da intel ja dieses Prozessorproblem hat und so...
> 
> [...]


Was für ein Prozessorproblem denn ??? 

Zusammenstellung ist so schon ganz gut aus, man könnte allerdings auch auf einen i5 750 / i7 860 setzten (solange wie es kein Problem gibt )


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2009)

er meint sicher das sockel prob beim ocen von 1156er boards


----------



## Speedguru (5. November 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> aha ok, gut zu wissen dann kannst das kit kaufen


Aber lohnt sich das? Den ich könnte auch von unten nach oben, da ja dort eh zwei Lüfter eingebaut werden?! Für den übrigen Lüfter find ich schon noch Platz!



> Was für ein Prozessorproblem denn ???


Nein ich meinte das hier Sockel-1156-Mainboards: Probleme mit Phasen und Sockeln führen zum Hardware-Tod - Update: Stellungnahme von Foxconn - Intel, Sockel 1156 Mainboard, Foxconn, LOTES, Übertakten
Es ist eine Sockelproblematik  sorry habe mcih verschreiben 



> Zusammenstellung ist so schon ganz gut aus, man könnte allerdings auch auf einen i5 750 / i7 860 setzten (solange wie es kein Problem gibt )


Naja der i 5 bringt kaum vorteile. Der i7 schon, der ist aber auch deutlich teurer.... Und die Sockelproblematik bleibt 
Sonst würde ich ja das Brett nehmen Hardware ASRock P55 Pro, P55 Sockel 1156 - hoh.de

Hier nochmal Übersicht:

i7 860 + Asrock + HD 5850: 1080€
i5 750 + Asrock + HD 5850: 1010€

Was meint ihr lohnt sich das? Und in wiefern gibt es Probleme mit dem Sockel??
Das Mobo fürn 1156 gefällt mir, da es günstig ist und gut ausstatung hat!! So sagt es auch PCGH!

MFG

Speedguru

EDIT: Der 860 ist schon deutlich schneller!! Der i5 eher das mittelmaß! DA ich nun sowieso auf CF/SLI verzichte würde mich das Asrock stark ansprechen!!

Was meint ihr??


----------



## Z28LET (5. November 2009)

Lieber kein ASRock, wenn dann direkt Asus.
MSI ist noch sehr gut, insbesondere aufgrund der überlegenen Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2009)

Asrock ist mittlerweile auch richtig gut und hat beim letzten test der p55 boards sogar den P/L tipp mittlerweile kann man mit denen auch gut ocen


----------



## majorguns (5. November 2009)

@Speedguru, das Problem tritt nur ganz selten bei extrem hohem Übertakten auf, solange du gar nicht oder nur im normalem Maße übertaktest wird da garnichts passieren


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

wegen dem xp-modus: der is nur für programme zu brauchen, da er nix mit grafik zu tun hat. das is eben was für unternehmen un nix zum zocken. von daher is das an sich latte. die home bla is eher aufs zocken ausgelegt (spiele explorer fällt mir da aber auch nur ein), welche bei der professional aber an sich auch dabei sein sollten (spiele explorer is vorhanden, aber standardmäßig ausgestellt - einfach einschalten). und die prof hat auch nen xp mode. die ultimate fänd ich persönlich unnötig überdimensioniert, die home wäre sicher ausreichend und die prof bei genug geld sicher nen guter kompromiss - meine meinung ^^


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

> Lieber kein ASRock, wenn dann direkt Asus.
> MSI ist noch sehr gut, insbesondere aufgrund der überlegenen Lüftersteuerung.


Stimmt nicht den:



> Asrock ist mittlerweile auch richtig gut und hat beim letzten test der p55 boards sogar den P/L tipp mittlerweile kann man mit denen auch gut ocen


Es hat sogar alles gewonen, das war ein Test günstiger P55 Boards und da hat das Board gewonnen, da es auch noch das billigste war uahc noch den P/L Tipp bekommen!!



> @Speedguru, das Problem tritt nur ganz selten bei extrem hohem Übertakten auf, solange du gar nicht oder nur im normalem Maße übertaktest wird da garnichts passieren


meinst du/ihr? Den das wäre Klasse, ich würde den net extrem übertakten, aberso 3,2 bis 3,6 Ghz wären schon schön!

Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll 
Bei Intel gefällt mir das Board irgendwie auf anhieb! Habe es in der PCGH gesehen udn gedacht *meins* xD
Hat genau das was ich will!! 
Nur würde ich eher ungern zum i5 greifen, da der Vorteil zu AMD rehct gering ist, aber trotzdem in fast allen spielen vorne ist, ausgeschlossen Farcry 2!
Und in Anwendungen ist der i7 sowieso allem überlegen!
Geplant war vorerst eigentlich i7 (wegen Zukunfsicherheit und Geschwindigkeit, falls abbremst kann man notfalls auch SMT abschalten, wobei viele meinen das die Spiele immer CPU-lastiger werden, da sie von den Konsolen kommen und da die GPU nicht ausreicht und man es auf die CPU verlagern muss. Dirt2 [*will haben* ich liebe renngames!!] soll laut dem Interview in der PCGH für bis zu 8Kernen optimiert sein-also i7!)

Da alles mir die 5870 ausm Kopf geredet haben  Wäre auch der i7 denkbar vom Budget her!

i7 860 + Asrock + HD 5850: 1080€
i5 750 + Asrock + HD 5850: 1010€

Die 70€ gegenüber i5 wären es mir wert und die 100€ gegnüber AMD eigentlich auch, da die CPU deutlich leistungsfähiger ist udn man denke ich auch schön zukunftssicher ist!! (beide sind ja neue Sockel)
CF/SLI ist sowieso aus meinem Kopf!!



> wegen dem xp-modus: der is nur für programme zu brauchen, da er nix mit grafik zu tun hat. das is eben was für unternehmen un nix zum zocken. von daher is das an sich latte. die home bla is eher aufs zocken ausgelegt (spiele explorer fällt mir da aber auch nur ein), welche bei der professional aber an sich auch dabei sein sollten (spiele explorer is vorhanden, aber standardmäßig ausgestellt - einfach einschalten). und die prof hat auch nen xp mode. die ultimate fänd ich persönlich unnötig überdimensioniert, die home wäre sicher ausreichend und die prof bei genug geld sicher nen guter kompromiss - meine meinung ^^



So habe ich mir das ja auch gedacht  Würde den XP Mode sowieso nur für Programme nutzen 

Was meint ihr? Bitte gebt mir Ratschläge, ich entschuldige mich auch, da ich halt doch erst 14 bin aber bald 15 werde. Ist das für mich hier ein großes Ding!! 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

Thors hammer sollte passen. Das System hast du dir echt gut zusammengestell im Vergleich was man sonst so liest.. (ähnelt stark meinem Sys).. 

anstelle von crossfire würde ich lieber 30€ mehr für den 955Ausgeben.. die 200Mhz des mehr zahlen sich mehr aus als teuerer Arbeitsspeicher oder ein teurer thors hammer lüfter.. 
also 965 mit groß clockner(macht dann den gleichen Preis) wenn du den 965 jetzt noch auf 3,7/3,8Ghz übertaktet passt er optimal zu deiner 5870


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

> Ihr könnt alles verändern außer der KÜhlung, da die schon neben mir liegt!



Ich habe das Paket schon bei mir mit dem Kühler Lüftern und Gehäuse, sieht alles geil aus!



> Das System hast du dir echt gut zusammengestell im Vergleich was man sonst so liest.. (ähnelt stark meinem Sys)..



Danke 

Aber der 965 bringts doch kaum, da ich den 955 doch locker auf 3,8Ghz oder so bekomme, oder? Wobei PCGH sagt, dass es keine starke Leistungssteigerung ist!



> passt er optimal zu deiner 5870



ICh denke ich nehme doch die 5850, da der Aufpreis sich nicht besonders lohnt, wie die andern schon sagten....

Würdest du also das AMD Sys nehemn? Warum nicht das i7,i5 Sys?
Weil ich im moment mehr zu intel tendier 

Hoffe auf noch meher antworten, aber danke schonma für die vielen!!


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

ICh weiß nicht, was ich machen soll.... 
Leiber AMD/Intel, wobei Intel schon schneller ist udn das Board mehr zusagt, bei AMD ist P/L besser.

Und ob ich HD 5850 oder die HD 5870, wobei die 5870 100€ mehr kostet und nur 10-15% mehr leistung bringt!

Was meint ihr, heelft mir^^

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

probier's mal hiermit: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/kaihd7960xx/443-kaufberatung-pc-system-ca-699-00.html


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Ja das habe ich auch gesehen....^^ naja ich habe ja schon die Komponenten gefunden, steht ja auf der ertsen seite....^^
Aber ich kann mich zwischen AMD/Intel und 5870/5850 entscheiden

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

ne ich habe den Block vorhin aktualisiert.. ^^ ist nicht mehr das gleich System.. beinhaltet jetzt ne 285GTX und ist 26€ günstiger.. 

Also ich würde AMD und 5850 nehmen.


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Ich will aber direct X 11Warum die HD 5850 und warum AMD? xD du hast doch eine 5870

  Irgendwie gefällt mir das Asrock Board so und der i7 wäre doch zukunftssicherer und so...

ICh weiß auch nicht..... ;(

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

Ich habe sie noch nicht.....^^ ich habe mich nicht aus Vernunft für die 5870 entschieden  , sondern weil ich mir mal was gönnen wollte, und die 5850 doch recht laut sein soll von Werk aus.


----------



## Earendel (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich stehe momentan vor genau dem selben Problem. Ich werde mich voraussichtlich für das neue C3-Stepping des Phenom II X4 965 entscheiden, da dieser so etwas besser zum OCen geeignet ist. 3,8 - 3,9 GHz sollten so locker drin sein und damit würde eine HD 5870 (die steht bei mir schon fest) auch ausreichend befeuert. Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für eine HD 5850 (ist aber, wie schon so oft erwähnt, lauter). Die "neuen" Lynnfields i5/i7 sind bei mir eigentlich schon aus dem Rennen, weil es mit ihnen ja das Sockelproblem gibt und ich meine CPU 24/7 im OC laufen lassen will. Das Risiko gehe ich da lieber nicht ein. Am Ende zerbritzelt's mir noch alles.
Ich würde dir also zu AMD raten. Wenn du die CPU leicht übertaktest (egal ob nun 955 oder 965) bildet der Phenom praktisch den idealen Partner für deine GraKa. Und das mit der Zukunftssicherheit des i7 durch SMT würde ich mal schnell vergessen. Simulierte Kerne sind weniger effektiv als physikalisch vorhandene^^. Bis du also einen Vorteil wirklich spürbar erfahren könntest, sind schon wieder preiswerte neue CPUs und GPUs draußen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte.

Gruß,
Earendel

P.S.: Die Entscheiung liegt bei mir zwischen i7 920 und PII X4 965.


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Earendel schrieb:


> ich meine CPU 24/7 im OC laufen lassen will.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte.


Was heißt 24/7 im OC laufen lassen?? (heißt das 24 stunden 7tage lang? xD)
Ja du konntest mir helfen!! Man einmal mag ich AMD einmal Intellll...^^
Was für ein Board willst du dir holen? Und was für einen CPu Kühler hast du? 
Naja ich werde dann warscheinlich doch zur 5870 greifen (-Gigabyte + 5870 bin ich bei 1048€)
Ja das Sockelproblem hindert mich auch ein wenig daran...., will das ja länger nutzen udn habe angst das es wie du auch erwähnst einmal ja zerbricht xD
Ich wünsche trotzdem noch Anregungen, da bei mir alles zweigeteilt ist....!!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Mal nur eine kleine Anmerkung, alle sind für AMD, warum? xD


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

> PS.: Mal nur eine kleine Anmerkung, alle sind für AMD, warum? xD



Weil Intel mehr ins Geld geht: teuerere CPU, teurers Mainboard und.. joaa, das macht ja schon einiges aus..  

Wenn ich wirklich genug Geld hätte würde ich auch zum i7 greifen. Aber erst wenn ich ein gutes Soundsystem habe, einen schönen 24", ne gute Tastatur und ne gute GamerMaus und und und..^^ 

Alles ne Frage der Prioritätensetzung. 

Grüße


----------



## Earendel (6. November 2009)

Ich nehme das MSI 790FX-GD70. Es hat einfach ein leicht besseres Potential beim OCen. Das Gigabyte war bei mir aber auch in der engeren Auswahl. Wenn ich nicht unbedingt so stabil und gut wie möglich übertakten wollte, dann wäre meine Wahl beim Gigabyte gelandet. Deshalb auch von mir die Empfehlung für dich: Greif lieber zum Gigabyte.
Ich will mir den "Alpenföhn Nordwand" holen. Die Kühlleistung überzeugt einfach (meiner Ansicht nach).

Gruß,
Earendel

P.S.: Ich persönlich bin für AMD, weil P/L einfach stimmt und die Leistung wohl bis zur nächsten Neuanschaffung mehr als ausreichen wird^^.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

Also zum Thema Ocen. Ich habe das Board in meiner Signatur . Das ist optimal für OC mit Lukü (ich mag Asus, da es eine gute Energie versorgun hat). Also der 955 lässt sich ohne Spannungserhöhung primestable auf 3,6Ghz übertakten. 3,75Ghz sind mit 1.39V und guter Lukü noch möglich. Danach erkämpft man sich jedes Mhz teuer mit massig Spannung und hohen Temperaturen.

Aber alle möglich settings ausprobiert, habe 11 Lüfter (90mm bis 200mm) die eine Temperatur von 22-23° garantieren. 

Wenn ihr ein Board mit 790FX chipsatz nehmt, welches ohne Zweifel noch besser zum ocen ist, könnt ihr auch gleich ne Wakü mitbestellen. 

Grüße


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Hallo



> Ich nehme das MSI 790FX-GD70. Es hat einfach ein leicht besseres Potential beim OCen. Das Gigabyte war bei mir aber auch in der engeren Auswahl. Wenn ich nicht unbedingt so stabil und gut wie möglich übertakten wollte, dann wäre meine Wahl beim Gigabyte gelandet. Deshalb auch von mir die Empfehlung für dich: Greif lieber zum Gigabyte.


Lol ich verstehe jetzt gar nix mehr... Du sagst das MSI ist besser und ich soll das Gigabyte nehmen xD ich blicks nicht.

Das Asus ist natürlich auch gut, da es 2 PCIe hat und auch eine Grafikkarte, ich denke aber das das Gigabyte zu recht so beliebt ist 
Oder hab ihr noch andere MB Vorschläge?

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Wenn ich zwei CPu Lüfter habe, kann ich die mit ienem Y Kabel an eins reinstecken oder geht das nicht? Gibts das Überhaupt, finde nur mit 3 stück..


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

Ich würde Asus immer Gigabyte vorziehen, aber das Gigabyte reicht auch völligst. Ist auch ein super Board. 

Ganz ehrlich: mehr als stabile 3,75Ghz wirst du eh nie aus dem 955 holen mit Lukü.. das wurde schon sooft bestätigt.... Ich kann dir da auch Druck und Siegel geben! 

Also Gigabyte nehmen und Geldsparen. 790FX braucht ihr nicht.

edit: 





> PS.: Wenn ich zwei CPu Lüfter habe, kann ich die mit ienem Y Kabel an  eins reinstecken oder geht das nicht? Gibts das Überhaupt, finde nur mit  3 stück


Dein Mainboard wird mehr als 2 Lüfteranschlüsse haben. In der Regel 4. Diese kannst du per Software wie amdoverdive etc regulieren.

Also bei 2Lüftern hat man auch noch keine richtige Lukü für maximales OC...^^


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Hallo schaut ma:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 5870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Sollte man zuschlagen? Denn:

Hardware Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full Retail - hoh.de

und

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870

Hm? was meint ihr?



> Also bei 2Lüftern hat man auch noch keine richtige Lukü für maximales OC


Das meien ich ja nicht, die beiden Lüfter sind auf dem CPU Kühler! Sonst habe ich noch 4 stück. Oder kann ich den einen einfach an eienn andern Lüfteranschluss klemmen??
MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

kannst auch beide an einen beliebigen Anschussklemmen. Wenn du die Lüfter nicht an den "CPU-FAN"Anschluss anschließt gibt dir BIOS ein Fehlermeldung, die in etwa so laut: "CPU FAN FAILURE ERROR". Dies ist nicht weiter schlimm, da man es im Biosabstellen kann. 

CPU-FANanschluss ist nur dann wichtig wenn man den lüfter auf Automatic oder Cool n Qiet laufen lassen will. 

Ich hatte ihn auch schon an meine Lüftersteuerung zwechks OC, so konnte ich die Temp manuell flexibel anpasssen.

ABER mit y-Kabel sollte auch kein Problem sein! 



EDIT: die Saphire 5870 habe ich auch bei Hardwareversand bestellt (damals 308€) und seit dem warte ich über 1 Monat lang....... ^^


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Ja deshalb will ich das ja da anschließen... Aber ich finde etwas passendes nicht! Kann mir einer helfen?
Naja dann kauf ich sie erstma nicht xDDD oder doch?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. November 2009)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 3-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 9.5V

in Kombination mit

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

Dankeschön! Aber warum soll ich das nehmen, das nur 9,5V hat? Damit es leiser ist?

MFG

Speedguru 
PS: Du bist echt nett


----------



## Lordac (6. November 2009)

Hallo,



Speedguru schrieb:


> Aber warum soll ich das nehmen, das nur 9,5V hat? Damit es leiser ist?


genau, damit reduzierst du die Drehzahl. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

@ Lordac: Ja aber macht das nicht das Mainboard? Sonst bringt es das ja alles durcheinnander..?!
Wie findest du nun die zusammenstellung?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Lordac (6. November 2009)

Hi,



Speedguru schrieb:


> Ja aber macht das nicht das Mainboard? Sonst bringt es das ja alles durcheinnander..?!


ich habe noch nicht so viele PCs zusammengebaut bzw. die nachfolgenden Einstellungen gemacht. Ich glaube aber das du im BIOS einstellen kannst ob die Lüfter geregelt werden, oder pauschal mit 12 V laufen sollen.
Die Lüftersteuerung der Mainboards ist auch unterschiedlich, Gigabyte soll z.B. eine recht gute haben.



Speedguru schrieb:


> Wie findest du nun die zusammenstellung?


Wie sieht sie denn nun aus?!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Meine Zusammenstellung:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 4x 3.2GHz AM3 Boxed                                                                                  135€
oder doch den 965, obwohl ich persönlich finde, dass sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt.

Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P 

G.Skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 RL                                                                                  Ich denke der reicht aus und wird auch hier oft verwendet

Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full Retail 

COUGAR Netzteil Cougar 550CM 

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ)                                          

Bitte empfehlt mir ein Laufwerk!! Ich habe bsi jetzt eins von LiteOn was bei PCGH testsieger war, das kannn man aber nirgendswo kaufen... LG war letzter Platz. Vieleicht wird auch das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SH-B083L bulk
Sollte schnell, leise, Brennen können! 

Kühlung:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Halloween Edition"


Dazu kommt noch win7 Professional oder Ultimate.

-Gigabyte + 5870 bin ich bei 1048€
 alles zusammen.

Meinst du/ihr da passt alles? 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Lordac (6. November 2009)

Hallo,



> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, oder doch den 965, obwohl ich persönlich finde, dass sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt.


sehe ich auch so, der X4 955 BE hat das bessere P/L-Verhältnis.



> *Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
> *Netzteil:* Cougar Netzteil Cougar 550CM
> *Festplatte:* Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm






> *RAM:* G.Skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 RL Ich denke der reicht aus und wird auch hier oft verwendet


Den RAM finde ich auch sehr gut, man könnte höchsten überlegen ob nicht 1333`er auch reicht.



> *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full Retail


So gut sie ist, ich finde sie zu teuer. Wenn sich die Verfügbarkeit nicht bald bessert, würde ich über eine Sapphire Toxic 4870, Vapor-X 4890 oder Zotac GTX260 nachdenken. Alle drei Karten reichen erst mal und im nächsten jahr könntest du immer noch wechseln.



> Bitte empfehlt mir ein Laufwerk!!


Ich habe ein etwas älteres (ca. 14 Monate alt) LG GH22NS und bin damit zufrieden, das es beim brennen lauter ist lässt sich vermutlich nicht vermeiden. Da ich bisher keine Probleme damit hatte, würde ich das aktuelle LG GH22NS50 kaufen.



> Dazu kommt noch win7 Professional oder Ultimate.


Ich finde ja nach wie vor das Home Premium für den ganz normalen Gebrauch vollkommen reicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

> Den RAM finde ich auch sehr gut, man könnte höchsten überlegen ob nicht 1333`er auch reicht.


die 1333 sind teurer....



> So gut sie ist, ich finde sie zu teuer. Wenn sich die Verfügbarkeit nicht bald bessert, würde ich über eine Sapphire Toxic 4870, Vapor-X 4890 oder Zotac GTX260 nachdenken. Alle drei Karten reichen erst mal und im nächsten jahr könntest du immer noch wechseln.



Sorry, aber ich will definitiv schon auf DX11 setzten..... Und da kommt die mir glatt recht, reicht für die nächste Zeit!! Ja Verügbarkeit hoffe ich auch, ich schlage sofort zu wenn der Preis fällt!



> Ich habe ein etwas älteres (ca. 14 Monate alt) LG GH22NS und bin damit zufrieden, das es beim brennen lauter ist lässt sich vermutlich nicht vermeiden. Da ich bisher keine Probleme damit hatte, würde ich das aktuelle LG GH22NS50 kaufen.



Ja ich schau ma



> Ich finde ja nach wie vor das Home Premium für den ganz normalen Gebrauch vollkommen reicht.



Ja richtig... eigentlich schon, trotzdem würde ich gerene den XP Mode haben!

Wollte mal fragen wo man es am besten bestellen soll:

-hoh finde ich alles was ich haben mag
-alternate ist iwie deutlich teuerer
-hardwareversand gibts den RAM nicht
-mindfactory, vieles billiger, aber RAM überteuer, NT gibts nicht

ICh denek ich bestelle von hoh, ist der Laden gut?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Lordac (6. November 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Ich denek ich bestelle von hoh, ist der Laden gut?


HoH ist ein sehr guter Onlineshop, da kannst du bedenkenlos bestellen!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Ja richtig... eigentlich schon, trotzdem würde ich gerene den XP Mode haben!


 
Den kannst du auch haben, wenn du Virtual PC 2007 installierst. Der XP Modus in Win7 ist nichts anderes.


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Aber dann brauch ich doch XP und das habe ich nicht..., ja ist schon richtig, darauf kann man getrost verzichten...^^

Vielen Dank an alle hier, seid alle klasse!! 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wann sollte man bestellen? Eigentlich wollte ich bis Weihnachten warten oder uach nach Weihnachten kaufen, was meint ihr?

MFG Speedguru


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

ich persönlich bin chronisch pleite, da vater staat generell mehr von mir will wie ich einnehmen kann und muss daher immer enorm auf den preis achten. daher nutz ich auch gern Preisvergleich und Produktportal - Schottenland.de - dort kannst du dir ein produkt suchen und nach verschiedenen features gefilter und zum bsp nach preisen sortiert anzeigen lassen. für mich die billigste möglichkeit war damals ne bestellung bei 3 verschiedenen shops. war zwar ne narfige zeit (mindfactory hatte 2 tage gebraucht und die andern beiden ne woche länger -.- meine freundin hat mich gehasst in diesen tagen xD ), aber hab dadurch gut geld gespart. bei MF zahlst du ab 400euro keine versandgebühr mehr, was auch noch nett war.

wenn du da deinen rechner auf 2-3 versandhäuser maximal aufteilst, kannst du nochmal sparen. wenn dir die kohle latte is (bzw es deinen vater nen feuchten juckt ^^), kannst du auch bequem alles bei einem holen - ich persönlich mag das halt überhaupt ned *g*

ps: 24/7 heisst genau das, was du vermutest - 24stunden an 7 tagen der woche. also schlichtweg ne kurzform für dauerlauf ^^


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Ich habe mal bei den shops geguggt, die Presie unterscheiden sich meist nur jeweils bei Produkten um wenige euro (ca.2-7€). Und wenn ich bei mehreren Shops bestelle muss ich Versandkosten udn sonstige Kosten, wei z.B bei vorkasse 2€bei nachnahme x€ usw.
Und dann mach ich eigentlich wieder alles zur nichte und bin beim sleben Preis. Aber ich guge mal....
Nein ich muss das alles selber zahln...^^

Wann würdet ihr kaufen? Jetzt? Weihnachten? Sollte aber schon gerne noch in diesem Jahr sein!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

ich nutze schottenland.de und geizhals.at Beide Seiten sind seht gut. Aber sie bringen teils unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, deshalb lohnt sich auch da vergleichen!


@Speedguru

Wozu XP-Modus? Welche Progs benötigst du denn? Ich habe seit 1 Monat Win7 64bit Ultimate und hab keine Probs und bin rund um glücklich )

Falls du erst gegen WEihnachten bestellen willst, dann bestell die 5870 schon jetzt (heute: sofort!!)  Ich warte wie gesagt schon seit Ende September!!!!! Das macht echt keinen Spaß!! 

P.S. jetzt hast du wirklich fast das gleich Sys wie ich.. ^^


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

joa, daher sollte man nich jedes teil woanders kaufen, sondern halt bissl gut kombinieren. meist isses gut, wenn man nen großteil bei einem händler holt, so dass man in nen bereich kommt, wo die versandkosten wegfallen und den rest bei nem anderen holt. aber mehr wie 3 lohnen aus genannten gründen kaum. ich konnte dadurch bei mir 30 euro sparen (immerhin so um die 5% gespart ^^).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

Baue momentan auch 2 System. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass momentan hardwareversand.de und vv-computer im schnitt die günsigsten Preise habe.. 

habe es von vielen verschiedenen nachgerechnet - ist echt ne nervige Arbeit..

als ich meine eigenes Sys zusammen gebaut habe war z.B. Mindfactory.de am günstigsten.. 

scheint als wechseln die sich jeden Monat ab...^^ hehe... (die Mafiosi)


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Naja Win7 überlege ich mir noch 
Ja ich weiß, dass du schon so lange wartest, aber vielleicht sind die ja dann später verfügbar 
Leiter gibt es bei Hardwareversand nicht den Speicher, was soll ich machen?

MFG 

Speedguru


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

dann nimm diese Riegel 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4096MB Kingston HyperX-Kit DDR3 1600 CL9

die habe ich auch!  (nicht wegen meiner Signatur wundern: habe 2x2GB G.Skill und 2x1GB Kingston ^^)

Grüße, Kai

P.S. so jetzt passt (@all: INSIDER)


----------



## BigBubby (7. November 2009)

ich würde dir empfehlenbis februar zu warten. momentan steigen fast täglich die hardwarepreise. Gerade was festplatten und Ram angeht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

also da bin ich anderer Meinung:

Das schlechte Wetter ist jetzt!!  Also jetzt nen PC holen und die Kalte Jahreszeit mit PC überstehen..  Sind ja schließlich noch fast 4 Monate bis dahin. Und gerade in dieser Zeit ist der PC ja gern Willkommen als Zeitvertreib. 

LG


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Ist das beim Ram nur ein Modul? ne oder sind ja zwei?! Habe gehört so Crosairs wären auch gut....Außerdem haben mir die andern vom aussehen mehr zugesagt, aber was solls 
Bis Februar möchte ich ungern warten, sollte schon noch diese Jahr passieren.
Wie soll ich das mit der Grafikkarte machn? Jetzt bestellen oder warten?
Sorry ich shope normal wenig im Internet, deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob es sich lohnt bis Weihnachten zu warten, wie siehts da mit Preisen aus?
Ich weiß das die Preise steigen, deshalb will ich jetzt oder Weihnachte, ich weiß nicht was..... 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau, damit reduzierst du die Drehzahl.
> 
> ...



und die Lautstaerke


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

Also ich würde die Gafikkarte auf jedenfall SOFORT bestellen und den Rest sobald die Graka wirklich auf dem zu dir ist. Sobald die Graka da ist würd ich aber spätestens alles Ordern.

Die Optik der Rams interessiert niemanden..^^ 4GB sind 2 Module a 2GB.. (4GB-Module sind unbezahlrbar..^^)

Glaub mir die G.Skill sind mehr als ausreichend!! 

Grüße


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Ja also ubendingt sofort??
Weil ich habe Angst ich bestelle jetzt und dann sagen wir in 4Wochen sind die dann übel billig oder so....

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## assko (7. November 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

30€ billiger als bei anderen echt hammer die preis unterschiede


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

Neeeee das glaub ich wirklich nicht. Die werden erstmal konstant vom Preis her bleiben. Vl wird sich da was ab neu Jahr tun. 

Z.B.: die 4890 ist seit 6Monaten bei ca. 150€ (ich rede vom Referenzdesign, günstigster Preis)!! 

(P.S. wenn die mal auf 120 runter wäre hätte ich die längst gekauft und wäre dann später auf die 5870 umgestiegen)


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Von wo soll ich bestellen und welche???
Ich meien das die billiger wird, wenn die großflächig verfügbar ist...!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Kalli du hast Post!


----------



## KrickKrack (7. November 2009)

Wenn du sie bekommst und sie sind bis dahimnwirklich viel billiger kannste ja immernoch zurück treten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

Ja du auch in einer Min


----------



## UnnerveD (7. November 2009)

Auch dann wird sie nicht soviel billiger - nehmen wir mal an, dass Fermi für Spieler eher uninteressant wird (wenn die bisherigen Daten stimmen), dann gibt es weniger Konkurrenz am Markt, AMD hat die einzigen lukrativen Karten für Spieler in der Hand und werden demnach die Preise auch nicht großartig senken.
Desweiteren ist, den Fermirelease eingeschlossen, die Liefersituation nicht besser, wenn du bis weihnachten wartest, weil dann sind es schon 2 Hersteller, die um TSMCs Gunst werben und 40nm Chips haben wollen -> es wird also eher knapper... (Man bedenke, dass selbst miz 60%tiger Yieldrate, der Bedarf nicht asureichend gedeckt wird - da sind ja auch noch die ganzen OEMs, die auch Chips haben wollen)

Ergo - jetzt bestellen, freuen wenn die Karte innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen bei dir eintrifft und dann den Rest der Hardware hinzukaufen.
Nimm die ruhig eine Grafikkarte bei renommierten Hersteller(hwv, MF, HoH, Alternate...) und  riskiere, dass du länger warten musst, als wenn du dir eine vorrätige im Gegenwert von über 300 (5850) bzw. über 400 (5870) € kaufst...

Vom Modell her ist es relativ egal - momentan existieren alle Karten im Referenzdesign. Wenn aber demnächst Sapphires Vapor X (5870) herauskommt, dann wäre die eine Überlegung wert - wird allerdings mehr kosten, als die Referenzmodelle.


mfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

> Ergo - jetzt bestellen, freuen wenn die Karte innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen bei dir eintrifft


 und das ist noch wenig!! 

ich würde allerdings beim Referenzdesign bleiben und später ne anderen Kühler draufbauen und dann Ocen!!


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Ja das meine ich ja, also günstiger denkt ihr nicht udn Weihnachtsschnäppchen eher auch nicht?
Und die VApor X wäre ja auch nicht schlecht, wobei das Referenzdesign ja auch recht gut ist, wie ich sehe.

MFG

Speedguru

EDIT: OK Kali warst schneller , Ja das ist eine gut Idee!!


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Ich glaube kaum das die Karten vor Weihnachten billiger werden, aber durchaus noch schlechter verfuegbar.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. November 2009)

Ich hab mir vergangene Woche eine Karte im Ref.design bestellt - da ich sowieso 'ne Wasserkühlung im PC habe bietet sich das an. Da es aber auch für "Luftkühler" bisweilen immer alternative Kühler zu kaufen gab (vielleicht haut Artic Cooling ja mal wieder was Feines raus), ist das Ref.design auch für dich empfehlenswert - später einfach nur Schrauben los, Kühler ab, Wärmeleitpaste/-pads drauf, Kühler drauf, Schrauben fest und fertig 

Jetzt bestellen lohnt sich - da kannste über die Weihnachtszeit, mit ein wenig Glück, schon daddeln, daddeln, daddeln ;D

*@riedochs*

Was die 4 Wochen angeht - ich bin Optimist und in 3 Wochen ist meine Karte da 


mfG


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vergangene Woche eine Karte im Ref.design bestellt - da ich sowieso 'ne Wasserkühlung im PC habe bietet sich das an. Da es aber auch für "Luftkühler" bisweilen immer alternative Kühler zu kaufen gab (vielleicht haut Artic Cooling ja mal wieder was Feines raus), ist das Ref.design auch für dich empfehlenswert - später einfach nur Schrauben los, Kühler ab, Wärmeleitpaste/-pads drauf, Kühler drauf, Schrauben fest und fertig
> 
> Jetzt bestellen lohnt sich - da kannste über die Weihnachtszeit, mit ein wenig Glück, schon daddeln, daddeln, daddeln ;D
> 
> ...



Drueck dir die Daumen.


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Boah man ihr seid einfach nur klasse! Ich hätte die nie bestellt  
Also ja ich habe sie auch gerade bestellt, bei hardwareversand und ich habe die Saphire genommen, da die auch beim PCGH Test 1. war und der PReis auch noch ok ist (320€, bei alternate kosten die dinger 399€)

Ich freue mich shcon extrem drauf, vielen Dank an alle!!!!

Zum Thema Kühler: Man braucht ja nicht unbedingt einen anderen.. xD Ich werde erstma mit dem Referenzdesign fahren, wechslen kann ich ja immer!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## UnnerveD (7. November 2009)

Kannst uns ja wissen lassen, wann deine Karte kam, bzw ich lass es dich wissen... hab auch bei hwv bestellt  (Allerdings eine XFX 5850 mit Gamecoupon)

mfG


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Klar lass ich es euch wissen 

Bei mir sind zwei gamecoupons dabei, einmal für dirt 2 (ich liebe es) und Battelstation Pacific :p

Der Lüfter von der HD 5870 saugt die Luft ein und schmeißt sie dann nach hinten oder nicht?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Jep, die Luft wird hintern ausgeblasen.


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

Ich habe ein Midgard, dann werde ich vllt. einen der 120mm lüfter unten ranklicken und das er die luft reinsaugt, direkt in denn Kühler der 5870 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Dann ziehst du aber den ganzen Staub rein.


----------



## Speedguru (7. November 2009)

ja, dumm nur das davor ein Staubfilter ist


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> ja, dumm nur das davor ein Staubfilter ist



Dann aber regelmaessig reinigen. Die Staubfilter halten aber auch nicht alles ab.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. November 2009)

Oder einfach mal ab und zu mit dem umgebauten Staubsauger reinblasen...


----------



## camphomie (15. November 2009)

Welchen Arbeitspeicher willst du denn jetzt nehmen? Ich überlege mir auch gerade mir nen PC zusammen zu stellen, der auf nem Phenom II 965 c3 basiert. Ich spiele schon die ganze zeit mir verschiedenen Konfigurationen im Pc Builder von ALternate rum, un der sagt mir, dass der 1600 ram mit dem 965 nich kompatibel ist, da der zu schnell ist. Oder verstehe ich da irgendetwas falsch??


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. November 2009)

> Pc Builder von ALternate rum


 den kannste getrost vergessen.. klar ist der RAM kompatibel, ich habe selbst 1600er.. aber ob es sinnmacht ihn auch mit 1600mhz zu betreiben ist ne andere Frage, du kannst ihn auch mit 1333mhz und CL7 betreiben..
guck dir doch mal das hier an.. so als kleine Hilfestellung..
Grüße

P.S. mach doch einen neuen Trhead auf und poste was du mit deinem neuen PC machen willst und wieviel du ausgeben willst


----------



## Hardwell (15. November 2009)

dann kannst du aber gleich einen ram mit 1333 mhz und cl 7 nehmen!


----------

